

Ask HN: What could go wrong using Somalia domain (.so)? - vldx

Hey, 
I&#x27;m thinking starting a new service and looking to put it on .so domain (Somalia).<p>Is it bad idea in terms of SEO? 
The main traffic will be from USA&#x2F;Canada&#x2F;Europe.<p>Is it possible if the service turn out to be successful to have issues from the Somalia government? (rise the renewal pricing to huge amount, take away the domain, etc.)<p>What could go wrong?
======
cup
Not a lot. Im a close friend of the minister for telecommunications in Somalia
and they're not particularly focused on the Somali domain at the moment.

As you can imagine with the current circumstances they have more urgen and
pressing needs and to be honest they don't realise the value of the somali
domain as of yet.

The only issue I could imagine is if you were hosting pornographic or anti-
Islamic material, then they might object.

~~~
vldx
Can you elaborate on this? Do you feel it would be a problem if the the access
is blocked from Somalia?

~~~
cup
Sorry I got distracted. Basically if you host material which runs contrary to
the moral and ethical views of the Somali government or Somali culture
(primarily pornography, gambling and other vices) then you're domain will
probably be revoked.

Thats regardless of whether Somalis in Somalia can access it themselves.

